# UFC 100 = Mediocre



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

So yea UFC 100 was suppose to be a MMA fans dream card. I remember talking about it years ago, trying to guess who will be on the card, how many new people we'll see. How many epic matches..well the answer is ummm...1 I think. GSP vs Alves. GSP vs Alves.

Brock Lesnar vs. interim champ Frank Mir
Georges St. Pierre vs. Thiago Alves 
Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago 
Michael Bisping vs. Dan Henderson 
Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher 

:sarcastic12:

GSP vs Alves is the only UFC 100 worthy fight on the card. Cmon now Fitch vs Paulo Thiago? Akiyama vs Belcher?:sarcastic12:

UFC 100 failed epicly imo, yea the card is good, but it's UFC 100!!! I was expecting Fedor to make his UFC debut, I was also expecting Anderson and GSP to be on the card, you know, showcase the p4p fighters...but no, instead we get another generic mediocre card.......

as a long time fan im very disapointed....


btw when Dana said "we are waiting on new contracts" he was apperantly talking about that punch-line Akiyama guy....the guy is in Japan fighting guys with like 2-89-346 records..heh heh


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. interim champ Frank Mir
Georges St. Pierre vs. Thiago Alves 
Michael Bisping vs. Dan Henderson 

I like these match up's.

I'm excited to see how the improved Lesnar takes on Mir.

George has a big task ahead of him. Thiago is looking good and is massive.

Bisping has his biggest challange ahead. I lot of people doubt his ability and say he has not beaten a top 10 fighter yet, so this will answer a lot of questions.

However, I do agree they could of come up better with the rest of the card. I expected a little better.

It should be stacked all night!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Akiyama is infinitely more awesome than GreaseSP.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Brock vs Mir with the first fight and smack talk these guys throwing.. awesome!

GSP vs doesnt matter who, its GSP and his fights are always great, even his loss to Serra was something that was talked about forever.

Fitch vs Thiago Fitch a top tier guy, and brings alot to fights, should be good.

Bisping vs Hendo..... i mean c'mon the hype thats gonna be comming from TUF?! HUUUGE!!!

Akiyama vs Belcher Dude! its Sexyama!! and hes in the UFC!!!


Is this card completly Epic?! no, but it is far from mediocre. i think your letting preconcieved feelings cloud your judgment. just beacause it doesnt have all the top names at once doesnt make it a mediocre card.


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

I think you just got your hopes to unrealistically high. This is a great card and I don't think they could have added much more without sacrificing the quality of the UFC's before and after 100.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

iancw said:


> I think you just got your hopes to unrealistically high. This is a great card and I don't think they could have added much more without sacrificing the quality of the UFC's before and after 100.


UFC 93 - Franklin/Hendo no title

UFC 95 - Stevenson/Sanchez no title

UFC 96 - Jardine/Jackson - no title

I think they did all the quality sacrifice they needed.



osmium said:


> Akiyama is infinitely more awesome than GreaseSP.


Akiyama greased in the Sakuraba fight moron:thumbsdown:

And GSP would whoop the dog shit out of him. Akiyama has been fightins cans in Dream and lookin like shit doing it.

btw Lesnar vs Mir II is a freakshow fight and it all revolves around UFC conspirecy.......

Cmon now did Nog really lose to Mir?

Did Randy really lose to a guy who was 2-1 in MMA?


NO!! but I won't get into that right now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> Akiyama greased in the Sakuraba fight moron:thumbsdown:
> 
> And GSP would whoop the dog shit out of him. Akiyama has been fightins cans in Dream and lookin like shit doing it.


He didn't grease in that fight the ref checked him right after the fight that was just some racist bullshit. Yeah I don't think Akiyama could sub GSP with all that vasoline on him either. I don't see how he looked like shit in any of his recent fights seeing as how he was just toying around with the cans he fought doing ridiculous shit like refuse to finish Shibata with anything other than a gi choke.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I was waiting to see if you were a troll or very outspoken and yup, you're a troll.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

osmium said:


> He didn't grease in that fight the ref checked him right after the fight that was just some racist bullshit. Yeah I don't think Akiyama could sub GSP with all that vasoline on him either. I don't see how he looked like shit in any of his recent fights seeing as how he was just toying around with the cans he fought doing ridiculous shit like refuse to finish Shibata with anything other than a gi choke.


Yea that why Sakuraba vs Akiyama is a NC now, and the GSP?penn fight is still a TKO. Now u tell me who really greases?

btw Akiyamas biggest win is over Kang wich is proving to be not too difficult for a MW.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

THE OMEN, why the triple post? Ther's an edit button y'no.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

GodlyMoose said:


> I was waiting to see if you were a troll or very outspoken and yup, you're a troll.


:confused02:

Yea im trolling cuz in reality UFC 100 is the biggest card ever right?:sarcastic12:

it was suppose to be.....

Shit UFC fight night, Florian vs Lauzon was a better lookin card than this.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> Yea that why Sakuraba vs Akiyama is a NC now, and the GSP?penn fight is still a TKO. Now u tell me who really greases?
> 
> btw Akiyamas biggest win is over Kang wich is proving to be not too difficult for a MW.


Japan doesn't have a commission the company running the show did that because of the racist outpouring. The commission that heard the Penn/GSP greasing case didn't have the power to overturn the decision for greasing.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

osmium said:


> Japan doesn't have a commission the company running the show did that because of the racist outpouring. The commission that heard the Penn/GSP greasing case didn't have the power to overturn the decision for greasing.


They ruled GSP and Phil Nurse innocent of all aligations. Meaning they wouldn't of overturned anything even if they could.

btw please explain this "Racist outpourinf"?:confused02:

Last time I checked Akiyama was covered in grease during that fight.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

God damn, do people whine about everything? If you're so upset about it, don't support it by watching it. It's so dumb when people make opinion threads like this. The fact that a card has two title fights, also other fights with top 10 of their division in it makes it a pretty sick card. On UFC 100 we're seeing the future of the HW title be determined, the future of the WW title be determined. The future of both the MW division's title defense in Hendo/Bisping. And we get to see Akiyama make his debut. If you're not excited for that card you're probably just not an MMA fan.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> :confused02:
> 
> Yea im trolling cuz in reality UFC 100 is the biggest card ever right?:sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


Cool story bro.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Servatose said:


> God damn, do people whine about everything? If you're so upset about it, don't support it by watching it. It's so dumb when people make opinion threads like this. The fact that a card has two title fights, also other fights with top 10 of their division in it makes it a pretty sick card. On UFC 100 we're seeing the future of the HW title be determined, the future of the WW title be determined. The future of both the MW division's title defense in Hendo/Bisping. And we get to see Akiyama make his debut. If you're not excited for that card you're probably just not an MMA fan.


If you don't like it, then don't click on the thread than post you're loserish, well tought out long and boring repetative commnts....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> They ruled GSP and Phil Nurse innocent of all aligations. Meaning they wouldn't of overturned anything even if they could.
> 
> btw please explain this "Racist outpourinf"?:confused02:
> 
> Last time I checked Akiyama was covered in grease during that fight.


GSP clearly greased there is video evidence of him being rubbed down with vasoline during the fight. They changed the rules about greasing because of it. 

According to the ref he wasn't I think I will trust his judgement over a bunch of racist japanese people who hate Akiyama because he is korean and never verified anything. The ref didn't even stop the fight the promoters did because Sakuraba was catching a beat down. Everything revolving around Sakuraba for years has been a crooked joke.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, 2 championship fights, a sick main card and an even sicker undercard? This ******* blows! I wanted to see Raiden vs Scorpion.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, 2 championship fights, a sick main card and an even sicker undercard? This ******* blows! I wanted to see Raiden vs Scorpion.


Nice Mortal Kombat reference :thumb02:


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

It may not be mediocre, but is it the best ufc card ever? It was expected to be the best ever imo, but it isn't even close to that...are there any matchups to be announced?


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, 2 championship fights, a sick main card and an even sicker undercard? This ******* blows! I wanted to see Raiden vs Scorpion.


Yea Mortal Kombat, im not the one thats sold on watching 2 freakshow Americans with huge holes in their game fight for for the HW title, this would be a good Main Event if it stayed on the card it was suppose to...

And Bisping VS Henderson? Hendo would kill him but don't be suprised if u see Bisping KO Hendo with one punch cuz Hendo got paid 500,000 to win and 5,000,000 to lose.......


btw i know Nurse greased GSP in that fight


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Bisping wouldn't be killed. Hendo is good, but not as good as that.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What huge holes does Mir have?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> Yea Mortal Kombat, im not the one thats sold on watching 2 freakshow Americans with huge holes in their game fight for for the HW title, this would be a good Main Event if it stayed on the card it was suppose to...
> 
> And Bisping VS Henderson? Hendo would kill him but don't be suprised if u see Bisping KO Hendo with one punch cuz Hendo got paid 500,000 to win and 5,000,000 to lose.......
> 
> ...


Bring on the flame, the neg reps and the warning

but your a dick, sorry has to be said.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

osmium said:


> What huge holes does Mir have?


His chin, striking and cardio suck! And his wrestling isn't great either.

Yea he stood with Nog for 2 rounds but Nog isn't a striker and was sick and still gave Mir a fight.

Nograise01:

Mir:bye02:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you gonna try and hate on every single fighter in the UFC?!?


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Evil Ira said:


> Are you gonna try and hate on every single fighter in the UFC?!?


Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir have nothing to do with the great history of the UFC.

Im just saying UFC 100 isn't as great as it was suppose to be and it's obvious. If you don't agree than I pretty much have nothing to say to you.......:confused03:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

THE OMEN said:


> Yea Mortal Kombat, im not the one thats sold on watching 2 freakshow Americans with huge holes in their game fight for for the HW title, this would be a good Main Event if it stayed on the card it was suppose to...
> 
> And Bisping VS Henderson? Hendo would kill him but don't be suprised if u see Bisping KO Hendo with one punch cuz Hendo got paid 500,000 to win and 5,000,000 to lose.......
> 
> ...


This really is the kind of post that will get you banned from this forum. 

You can have a different opinion, we actually encourage that, but this is so over the top with fighter bashing and trolling it's not even funny.

I'm not going to give you an infraction for it, but just know that one more like that and you're going to have a break for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah! I wanted to see the top two LWs in the worlds Mach SaKurai and BJ PENN throw down!!!1

And osmium, Akiyama *admitted* greasing, go away with your conspiracy bullshit.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> Im just saying UFC 100 isn't as great as it was suppose to be


Suppose to be? Who said UFC 100 was going to be a MMA fans dream card? Who said it would be the biggest and greatest card ever? Fans did. You took the word of some fans saying there would be something like all 5 titles on the line or some shit. UFC/Dana never reveled any plans for UFC 100 saying it would be the greatest. To me UFC 100 looks just like any other great UFC card, and that's fine.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

70seven said:


> Suppose to be? Who said UFC 100 was going to be a MMA fans dream card? Who said it would be the biggest and greatest card ever? Fans did. You took the word of some fans saying there would be something like all 5 titles on the line or some shit. UFC/Dana never reveled any plans for UFC 100 saying it would be the greatest. To me UFC 100 looks just like any other great UFC card, and that's fine.


Dude Dana White can be quoted talking about UFC 100 a thousand times wondering if they will make it that far. It is a Epic date for all of MMA and we've all know this. UFC tried to make it Epic with 2 title fights and Akiyamas debut but it's just not enough IMO.

When Ron Van Cleif was asked how long do u see MMA going, he said 2 words..."UFC 100". everyone thought he was a senile old man..:confused03:

Ask Royce Gracie if UFC 100 is and epic date, ask the Shamrocks if UFC 100 is an epic date..ok


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> Dude Dana White can be quoted talking about UFC 100 a thousand times wondering if they will make it that far. It is a Epic date for all of MMA and we've all know this. UFC tried to make it Epic with 2 title fights and Akiyamas debut but it's just not enough IMO.
> 
> When Ron Van Cleif was asked how long do u see MMA going, he said 2 words..."UFC 100". everyone thought he was a senile old man..:confused03:
> 
> Ask Royce Gracie if UFC 100 is and epic date, ask the Shamrocks if UFC 100 is an epic date..ok


Its an epic date, yes, no one ever said it would be an epic card. you just had your hopes up to high. Its a great card man!


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

THE OMEN said:


> Dude Dana White can be quoted talking about UFC 100 a thousand times wondering if they will make it that far. It is a Epic date for all of MMA and we've all know this. UFC tried to make it Epic with 2 title fights and Akiyamas debut but it's just not enough IMO.


Ok man you dont like the card fair enough. 

If you were Joe Silva who would you put on the card, baring in mind who has fought recently? Not trying to diss you or anything I'm just interested to know what you'd like to have seen.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

70seven said:


> Its an epic date, yes, no one ever said it would be an epic card. you just had your hopes up to high. Its a great card man!


well, i suppose you're right.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

THE OMEN said:


> UFC 100 failed epicly imo, yea the card is good, but it's UFC 100!!! I was expecting Fedor to make his UFC debut, I was also expecting Anderson and GSP to be on the card, you know, showcase the p4p fighters...but no, instead we get another generic mediocre card.......


This is the kind of comment that I utterly despise. You bitch about everything with nothing to offer. You don't suggest better fights, you just complain. The only thing you offered was Fedor fighting in the UFC... come on, dude. 

Your expectations for this fight were way too high.

...just like mine when I saw Spider-Man 3...


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Unfortunately some people come here to complain and that's it.
I come here to see opinions on a sport that I really enjoy watching. Coming here and insulting fighters (overboard), making outlandish comments and being a troll is just not needed and makes people not want to post or find a new place to go. (You know who I'm talking about)

Anyways on topic. UFC 100 is very important to the sport of MMA and to the guys that have worked hard to get the UFC were it is today. Keep in mind that the UFC has contract obligations to many fighters for main card appearances, obligations to make every card they put together entertaining and obligations to get certain fighters a certain amount of appearances in a certain time period.

UFC 100 is a solid card with a lot of solid fighters on it. I'm perfectly fine with the main card. How stacked do you want it to be?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

UFC 100 is a big thing, when you think about it, the #2 MMA org ever, PRIDE FC only made it to PRIDE 34. I know they had many un-numbered events, but its like 50 total.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> Unfortunately some people come here to complain and that's it.
> I come here to see opinions on a sport that I really enjoy watching. Coming here and insulting fighters (overboard), making outlandish comments and being a troll is just not needed and makes people not want to post or find a new place to go. (You know who I'm talking about)
> 
> Anyways on topic. UFC 100 is very important to the sport of MMA and to the guys that have worked hard to get the UFC were it is today. Keep in mind that the UFC has contract obligations to many fighters for main card appearances, obligations to make every card they put together entertaining and obligations to get certain fighters a certain amount of appearances in a certain time period.
> ...


Good post man. Chances are we might not see a single fight on the under card with two title fights and prob a bit of a look back. So no point filling it with good s**t we wont even see until a day later on a grainy internet video.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

UFC 100=Boner


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont understand how anyone could think UFC 100 is anything but a great card, GSP/Alves, Mir/Lesnar 2, Akiyama bringing the sexy to the UFC, Hendo/Bisping, come on this card is sick, when the 2 TUF coaches arent even getting semi main event status thats a stellar card.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

THE OMEN said:


> Yea he stood with Nog for 2 rounds but *Nog isn't a striker *and was sick and still gave Mir a fight.


There's this thing called PrideFC. You should look into it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No kidding eh CB, all the talk before the Mir/Nog fight was about how much better Nogs stand up was, Nog never had knock out power but he has always had very solid stand up.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

A worthy troll attempt


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

This might make me a casual fan, but I'm rarely more excited about one UFC card than any other. Heck, I'm just as excited to see undercard WEC fights as I am about UFC title fights. All I want is some good MMA. 

I'm excited about UFC 100 because it demonstrates the staying power of the sport. For a while, I was convinced the sport had already peaked with the public and that we'd see it start to decline. It doesn't look like that's what's happening.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> No kidding eh CB, all the talk before the Mir/Nog fight was about how much better Nogs stand up was, Nog never had knock out power but he has always had very solid stand up.


still not a striker, bottom line. of course we though he would out strike Mir, but thats cuz Mir has questionable striking and suspect chin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> still not a striker, bottom line. of course we though he would out strike Mir, but thats cuz Mir has questionable striking and suspect chin.


Dont kid your self Nogs boxing is top notch and he would outpoint almost anyone in the division.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> There's this thing called PrideFC. You should look into it.


cmon dude PRIDE was #1 we all know it.



Toxic said:


> Dont kid your self Nogs boxing is top notch and he would outpoint almost anyone in the division.


Nogs been epicly out struck a lot haha u cant be serious. i can name alot of hw that can out strike Rodrigo Nogueira.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OMEN dont double post edit your posts if you want to addd something.

Alot of people hit alot harder than Nog but his stand up is still very technically solid and he is far from a crappy striker.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Please watch your double posting Omen. Use the multi-quote and edit button.

I don't want to have to edit your posts again.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Someone asked you what your idea of a good card would be for UFC 100, Omen and you never responded. How about you answer that question? I'd be interested in hearing what your idea for a better card is.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

I know it could be easy to feel let down after all the BS and over the top predictions of what would be on this card. 


Fact of the matter is, is that this card is stacked. with the frequency of the fights taking place it makes it that much more better. its easy for affliction to put on cards with nothing but top names/match-ups because of the lack of cards and as much of recycling of fighters they do.

I am kinda wondering if they are holding back one last good fight for this card.

Either way I am excited to have tickets to it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It'll be another one of those put all the titles on the card and have 6 months of crappy PPV's so they can do it cards.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually... Omen, if your complaining about this card try to make your own. Bet it's not better. Anyway, you should be happy that the UFC has been alive for 100 events! Ten to fifteen years ago, nobody was sure whether it would live for another year!


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> It'll be another one of those put all the titles on the card and have 6 months of crappy PPV's so they can do it cards.


That's basically what I'm thinking he'll respond with, a card that's just completely unfeasible.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> OMEN dont double post edit your posts if you want to addd something.
> 
> Alot of people hit alot harder than Nog but his stand up is still very technically solid and he is far from a crappy striker.


Yea I know the man can strike, but he's not known as a striker. He's a grappler with great heart and chin. Saying he'd out point just about everyone in the division is wrong. Guys like Overeem. Mriko, Sylvia, Arlovski, Fedor, Kongo, Hardonk, Hunt, Dos Santos, would all out-strike him.


If I could I'd put the winner of Alves/GSP against Anderson Silva on the UFC 100 card, being that they fought before hand and GSP won. I'd also put Couture vs Nog on there. And I'd throw Miguel Torres from the WEC to make a once in a life time apperance on the big show!!!!! People would flip if they saw Miguel Torres fighting someone in UFC!

btw my bad for the DP


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Nogueira a solid striker?? He never threw a leg kick in his life lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nobody would care if they saw Miguel Torres, your TUF crowd is gonna laugh and wonder what Jack Blacks tag team partner from Nacho Libre was doing in the octagon. 

Wait your bad for the DP? I dont think that came out right


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> Yea I know the man can strike, but he's not known as a striker. He's a grappler with great heart and chin. Saying he'd out point just about everyone in the division is wrong. Guys like Overeem. Mriko, Sylvia, Arlovski, Fedor, Kongo, Hardonk, Hunt, Dos Santos, would all out-strike him.



You couldn't be more wrong in your analysis of that fight, Mir was always the guy with no striking and Nog was always the guy who could box well. 



THE OMEN said:


> If I could I'd put the winner of Alves/GSP against Anderson Silva on the UFC 100 card, being that GSP won. I'd also put Couture vs Nog on there. And I'd throw Miguel Torres from the WEC to make a once in a life time apperance on the big show!!!!! People would flip if they saw Miguel Torres fighting someone in UFC!
> 
> btw my bad for the DP



Couture vs Nog? Yeah, Mir vs Lesnar is a freakshow match, lets put the people they beat up there instead. 

You must either be a complete retard or a mastermind troll.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

B*tch, b*tch, b*tch... Why does everyone always feel the need to complain about everything?

Every fight you mentioned, I want to watch. They can't please everyone, get over it.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

can i get banned for pwning a mod? lol jk


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> can i get banned for pwning a mod? lol jk


I'd love to know how you are going to do this, seeing as you proposed having a little known WEC fighter fight on the UFCs biggest card ever.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> can i get banned for pwning a mod? lol jk


Talking to me? I just gave up on you, Nog is far above the average technically speaking as far as stand up in the HW division, you took a handful of names of guys who are at the top of the division stand up wise and think that proves your point, it doesnt, I never said Nog was the Anderson Silva of the HW division .


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I kinda agree this is a great card but I mean it's UFC 100!! Like UFC 92 is pretty well just as good.

They better make up for it by having lot's of historic shows on Spike. Like a tribute to Hall of Famers the history of the UFC with interviews etc etc.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I think this card is pure entertainment from start to finish...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I kinda agree this is a great card but I mean it's UFC 100!! Like UFC 92 is pretty well just as good.
> 
> They better make up for it by having lot's of historic shows on Spike. Like a tribute to Hall of Famers the history of the UFC with interviews etc etc.


A Hall of Fame show would be awesome if they can get the agreements.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

sove said:


> This might make me a casual fan, but I'm rarely more excited about one UFC card than any other. Heck, I'm just as excited to see undercard WEC fights as I am about UFC title fights. All I want is some good MMA.
> 
> I'm excited about UFC 100 because it demonstrates the staying power of the sport. For a while, I was convinced the sport had already peaked with the public and that we'd see it start to decline. It doesn't look like that's what's happening.


No this makes you a true fan - I 100% agree with you. Any card can be awesome if the fights on it are good. Doesn't matter who's name is on it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

not only is UFC 100 going to be epic, It looks like every card from now on is going to be pretty amazing. And why has no one made fun of THE OMEN for his avatar yet?


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> I'd love to know how you are going to do this, seeing as you proposed having a little known WEC fighter fight on the UFCs biggest card ever.


Yea a little known p4p best fighter in the world.raise01:

UFC 100 should be about celebrating what we have in MMA right now, wich means showcasing the p4p best fighters.

Imagine if UFC 100 had Fedor, GSP, Anderson and Torres? It would truley be epic and unforgettable.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> Yea a little known p4p best fighter in the world.raise01:
> 
> UFC 100 should be about celebrating what we have in MMA right now, wich means showcasing the p4p best fighters.
> 
> Imagine if UFC 100 had Fedor, GSP, Anderson and Torres? It would truley be epic and unforgettable.


Do you think anyone really cares about Fedor or Torres though? Even Anderson Silva has never been a draw, Tito Oritiz has drawn 10X more money than Anderon Silva could ever dream of. As far as the masses are concerned Brock Lesnar means more than some pudgy Russian, your living in a fantasty instead of enjoying reality.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> not only is UFC 100 going to be epic, It looks like every card from now on is going to be pretty amazing. And why has no one made fun of THE OMEN for his avatar yet?


Is that him on his avatar?


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Do you think anyone really cares about Fedor or Torres though? Even Anderson Silva has never been a draw, Tito Oritiz has drawn 10X more money than Anderon Silva could ever dream of. As far as the masses are concerned Brock Lesnar means more than some pudgy Russian, your living in a fantasty instead of enjoying reality.


dude it 2009, Fedor and Anderson sell a lot more than Brock and Ortiz and thats fact. i'll find the numbers hold up.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

torres is your p4p best ? i agree with the omen on ufc 100 not quite what id hoped it would be , but its still pretty dam stacked ...hendo /bisbing would be enough to sell me on it alone . but the reason i say it wasnt quite what id hoped is because i was hoping to see bj vs florian on this card as well . and it would of been cool to see a marquart fight . but o well , still cant wait for mir/les 2 , the tuf coaches and of course gsp alvez should be phenominal .:thumb02:


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Excuse me, Sherdog just called they want their troll back.

UFC 100 has Lesnar and GSP two of the UFC's biggest draws, what is the problem?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

duncanjr said:


> torres is your p4p best ? i agree with the omen on ufc 100 not quite what id hoped it would be , but its still pretty dam stacked ...hendo /bisbing would be enough to sell me on it alone . but the reason i say it wasnt quite what id hoped is because i was hoping to see bj vs florian on this card as well . and it would of been cool to see a marquart fight . but o well , still cant wait for *mir/les 2* , the tuf coaches and of course gsp alvez should be phenominal .:thumb02:


Mir vs Lesbian 2? :laugh:


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Lesbian FTW!

Lesbian to win via bean flick.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Mir vs Lesbian 2? :laugh:


an epic battle of jiu jitsu vs the toungue and grove , the carpet munch , the ...ok , ill shut up now ..


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Servatose said:


> Someone asked you what your idea of a good card would be for UFC 100, Omen and you never responded. How about you answer that question? I'd be interested in hearing what your idea for a better card is.


thanks for calling him out on that. I had almost given up.



Toxic said:


> some pudgy Russian,


...Pudgian. 

I like him though.



THE OMEN said:


> If I could I'd put the winner of Alves/GSP against Anderson Silva on the UFC 100 card, being that they fought before hand and GSP won. I'd also put Couture vs Nog on there. And I'd throw Miguel Torres from the WEC to make a once in a life time apperance on the big show!!!!! People would flip if they saw Miguel Torres fighting someone in UFC!
> 
> btw my bad for the DP


This would be so much better, guys. Really.

Yes, we're all curious about GSP and Silva. But due to timing and probably many other things, it just wasn't gonna happen. I _would_ like to see Couture/Nog, though. I'll give you that. And I believe everyone else has commented enough on Miguel. He's good. But I don't see that bringing UFC 100 up to your expectations.



THE OMEN said:


> can i get banned for pwning a mod? lol jk


I'm gonna call you "Horus" from here on out.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

The card could be better yes, but that would only happen if the ufc did not run a gd fight ever 30sec, they need to cut back on the amount of stuff, hell we have posts for ufc 102, we are still fighting over ufc 100....

Slow the roll on fights and stack a card for a full night event, much like the superbowl, have 3 hours of stupid big fights....

As for him, he is a gamer, talks acts and views stuff as a gamer, he reminds me of a WoW player, he has a point but he drives the nail in to hard and upsets people. Also people see that red bar and just wanna talk S to him too lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> dude it 2009, Fedor and Anderson sell a lot more than Brock and Ortiz and thats fact. i'll find the numbers hold up.


Here they are I'll make it easy,

Here are the buy rates for each guys last 3 PPV fights

Tito

UFC 84 (semi main event against Machida) 475 000
UFC 73 (against Rashad) 425 000
UFC 66 (main event against Lidell) 1 050 000

Brock Lesnar

UFC 81 (Mir) 650 000
UFC 87(Herring) 625 000
UFC 91 (Couture) 850 000

Anderson Silva

UFC 90 (Cote) 300 000
UFC 82 (Henderson) 325000
UFC 77 (Second Franklin fight) 325 000

Fedor

Affliction DOR 150 000-200 000 
Affliction Banned >100 000
Bodog Clash of the Nations (undisclosed but reported to be under 35,000)

Your right, Anderson and Fedor totally out draw Brock and Tito, especially when you consider how stacked the Affliction cards were.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Here they are I'll make it easy,
> 
> Here are the buy rates for each guys last 3 PPV fights
> 
> ...


Ouch. Did I just hear a toilet flush?


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

I definitely don't think UFC 100 is a mediocre card, but I agree with the notion that it isn't the best card ever...and given Dana White's promotional skills, I was expecting the ultimate even. In my mind, UFC 92 (rampage/wanderelei, mir/nogueira, griffin/evans) was the best UFC card to date. I don't think they've topped it with this card, though they're not far off.

If I'm Dana I would've pushed Couture/Nogueira to get themselves in shape for this card...that would've really put UFC 100 over the top.

Overall, I'm not complaining though...should still be pretty awesome.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Josh Jones III said:


> If I'm Dana I would've pushed Couture/Nogueira to get themselves in shape for this card...that would've really put UFC 100 over the top.


I think Randy is filming The Expendables at the moment. That is gonna be one sweeeeet movie. I would have liked Marquardt/Maia if they could have got that one booked.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Here they are I'll make it easy,
> 
> Here are the buy rates for each guys last 3 PPV fights
> 
> ...



Ya im glad you puled that up I was going too.

Were talking about casuals....the same people who think Kimbo Slice would kill Randy Couture.

Let's get real here it's hard to market fighters that aren't from NA. People love Tito they love Lesnar and they couldn't give a shit about Fedor or even Anderson Silva really.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Can The Omen get banned for getting pwned by a Mod?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I never realized how bad Andersons buyrates were, alot of people said Cote was a failure as a main eventer after the buyrates came in for 90 but he only did 25,000 less than Hendo or Franklin could get with Silva.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Strange, he's a fantastic fighter, but he's not marketable.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

The English language is a huge draw in itself. It's really surprising that he's not a giant draw, seeing as the UFC praises him at every moment. 

I'd say we'll see in 2 days, but Chuck is on the card, and he's the draw not Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

unclehulka13 said:


> The English language is a huge draw in itself. It's really surprising that he's not a giant draw, seeing as the UFC praises him at every moment.
> 
> I'd say we'll see in 2 days, but Chuck is on the card, and he's the draw not Silva.


Yeah I agree I dont think its a coincidence that Lidell is on the same card as Silva, I think they are hoping people will tune in hoping to see a Lidell knock out and will become Silva fans after watching him lay out Leites.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Tox I typed up alot and my comp crashed so here it is in the short form lol but I was shocked he even got that many

Silva respects to much, he is on a self rightous path that makes him to boring for americans, he is a good fighter but is not always a fighter, people like Wandy have an aura of "Dont F with me" that aura needs to be on all the time, I could see wandy double legging me and signing my Tap out hat way before Anderson would even put his hands up for a pose for a pic..

I see him S talking more later on, he controls his own career. He needs to work on his image, Listening to a 22 year old white mans voice translate for a strong black fighter, after the shots/beers leading up to his fight that will make for more problems because who really wants to F***ing hear him?

He needs to open up to his fans, He is to quiet, everybody loves the silent bad ass in movies because by the end you get to know the bad ass and be his friend, I fee more connected to crazy ass fighters who scream and yell stuff during interviews then I have ever with any of his interviews or backstory things.

He also needs to have a gimmic, whats Anderson known for? anybody? Having a "gimmic" is being gifted with a ability and it being used often, it cant just be "learned" but to try and finish people with the same move a few times might work if done right.

Anderson needs to get a eye patch and a asian girl to do his translations, Talk about how flowers are like UFC fighters and they are in his garden and hes planting tonight.

Dunno I like him but we will QUICKLY forget him after his belt is gone and his contract is up unless he gets the eye patch idea moving asap


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Was it my complete imagination or was Anderson talking good English during the All Access with Rachelle Leah in the lead up to UFC 90?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

If A. Silva and Chuck Liddell finish their fights quickly and don't get any injuries then maybe one or both of them can be added to UFC 100. It's 2 months and 2 days away from ufc 97. Not that UFC 100 needs it but it would kick ass. Imagine a Liddell vs Silva super fight added to the card.


----------



## Opponent (Mar 11, 2009)

THE OMEN said:


> His chin, striking and cardio suck! And his wrestling isn't great either.
> 
> Yea he stood with Nog for 2 rounds but Nog isn't a striker and was sick and still gave Mir a fight.
> 
> ...


Let me just, pick this apart one by one.

"His Chin" - Never been KO'd, Takes a shitload of punishment and I've only seem him get dazed badly against Freeman. I don't really count the Vera fight as having a bad chin, he ate a knee and was defending as best he could in a bad position. He's not Eric Lindros, and he's not Wand.

"Striking", Looked brilliant against Nog. Just because no one see's his striking as much as his BJJ doesn't make it 'suck'. His boxing is clutch.

"Cardio", ah, another safe comment, just follow what everyone else says, His Cardio seemed fine to me in his last 3 fights. I'm sorry, I don't think what USED to be a problem for him, is a problem anymore. 

"Wrestling", Okay so he isn't GSP when it comes to wrestling, he still has BJJ, which is good enough, Mir knows how to control a fight standing, and on the ground.

Nog didn't give Mir "a fight", he landed one half-assed shot, and in Round 1 was a clear 10-8. Round 2 got TKFO. Yeah, he gave him a "fight", he got knocked into next week before Mir broke a sweat. I'm not hating on Nog, but I'm sorry, to say that was a "fight" is a joke. It was domination.

Stop being a brain-dead troll please.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

wow. looks like I've got me a Canadian Crush! repped


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> So yea UFC 100 was suppose to be a MMA fans dream card. I remember talking about it years ago, trying to guess who will be on the card, how many new people we'll see. How many epic matches..well the answer is ummm...1 I think. GSP vs Alves. GSP vs Alves.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. interim champ Frank Mir
> Georges St. Pierre vs. Thiago Alves
> ...


You really do not try to help your status here at all do you? Jesus this card is stacked to all hell. Fitch is the #3 ranked WW in the world right now and Thiago just annihilated Kos. Good fight IMO. Belcher is always entertaining and will be a great test for Akiyama's entrance to the UFC. Lesnar/Mir will be great too, lots of hype. And we all know GSP/Alves is going to be more contested than the GSP/BJ fight. You sir, are a moron.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure it out where it is in the rule book that UFC 100 was supposed to be the biggest card in the history of MMA? The card is awesome.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

THE OMEN said:


> So yea UFC 100 was suppose to be a MMA fans dream card. I remember talking about it years ago, trying to guess who will be on the card, how many new people we'll see. How many epic matches..well the answer is ummm...1 I think. GSP vs Alves. GSP vs Alves.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. interim champ Frank Mir
> Georges St. Pierre vs. Thiago Alves
> ...


Really?? Im excited for this card personally.


-Georges St. Pierre (18-2; #1 Welterweight in the World)* vs. Thiago Alves (15-3; #3 Welterweight in the World)*
-Frank Mir (12-3; #3 Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Brock Lesnar (3-1; #9 Heavyweight in the World)*
-Jon Fitch (18-3; #2 Welterweight in the World)* vs. Paulo Thiago (11-0)
-Dan Henderson (24-7; #6 Middleweight in the World)* vs. Michael Bisping (18-1)
-Yoshihiro Akiyama (12-1; #10 Middleweight in the World)* vs. Alan Belcher (14-5)
-Jon Jones (8-0) vs. Jake O'Brien (11-2)
-Mac Danzig (21-6-1) vs. Jim Miller (13-2)
-Dong-Hyun Kim (11-0-1) vs. Jonathan Goulet (22-10)
-Mark Coleman (15-9) vs. Stephan Bonnar (13-5)
-Matt Grice (9-2) vs. Shannon Gugerty (11-3)
-C.B. Dollaway (11-2) vs. Tom Lawlor (6-2)


I see 9 fights on there that i would love to see.

Some need no explanation but the rest il give one.

Jon Fitch vs paulo Thiago - Seeing as how i train at AKA this is a no brainer. All this means is that il be seeing more of Jon Fitch in the gym which makes me all tingly inside.

Jon Jones vs Jake Obrian - Did you see what Jon jones did to Stephan Bonnar??? How can you not be excited to see this guy back in action.

Mac Danzig vs Jim Miller - I think this is just an interesting matchup with Danzig being the underdog in my head.

Kim vs Jonathan Goulet - Stun Gun is back and we can probably see him knock glass jaw out.

Mark Coleman vs Bonnar - Bonnar is going to win this and i cant wait cuz im a big fan of his.


This to me is def a card worthy of being UFC 100.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

This card is more than solid.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

People have this strange idea that the UFC is going to completely blow their wad and do things they don't normally do and go all out on to try and get other fighters that revolt around one event. It's ridiculous. Goddamn idiots.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'm still trying to figure it out where it is in the rule book that UFC 100 was supposed to be the biggest card in the history of MMA? The card is awesome.


It's an even number and has 3 digits!! I really was expecting Captain Planet to be on this card. This is lame.

Omen please explain how you having "a little known top P4P" in your avatar is any different than "insert random pic of oversea's fighter here" in your sig? You just suck on all levels bud....and just not my favorite one.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> People have this strange idea that the UFC is going to completely blow their wad and do things they don't normally do and go all out on to try and get other fighters that revolt around one event. It's ridiculous. Goddamn idiots.


If you saw my post before this one youd see that they basically have. In my opinion its one of the best cards ever. Not cool to call people idiots because they think UFC 100 should be super stacked.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

If by mediocre you mean one of the most stacked cards youve ever seen you might be correct.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I mean that's what I got from the OT.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> It's an even number and has 3 digits!! I really was expecting Captain Planet to be on this card. This is lame.


I heard it was gonna be a catchweight fight against AquaMan,


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I heard it was gonna be a catchweight fight against AquaMan,


Aquaman = no buys


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> dude it 2009, Fedor and Anderson sell a lot more than Brock and Ortiz and thats fact. i'll find the numbers hold up.





Toxic said:


> Here they are I'll make it easy,
> 
> Here are the buy rates for each guys last 3 PPV fights
> 
> ...


Simply OWNED, Now OMEN, go piss off back to the cave you came from.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Simply OWNED, Now OMEN, go piss off back to the cave you came from.


He won't understand unless you post it three times


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Aquaman = no buys


Aqua man and Captain Planet outdraw superman and Batman


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> If you saw my post before this one youd see that they basically have. In my opinion its one of the best cards ever. Not cool to call people idiots because they think UFC 100 should be super stacked.


Not just super stacked, but they want Fedor, Fedors mom, Fedors girlfriend, Aoki, all the titles on the line, Barnett, square things with Babalu, bring the Ken Shamrock of 10 years ago back, bring Evan Tanner back from the dead, and last but not least, Fedors recycled piss water.

Cornbread, don't forget, not only is it three digits, but 100 is also a catchy number!11!! That also makes it super special. That means it should be like, da best carde eva!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Not just super stacked, but they want Fedor, Fedors mom, Fedors girlfriend, Aoki, all the titles on the line, Barnett, square things with Babalu, bring the Ken Shamrock of 10 years ago back, bring Evan Tanner back from the dead, and last but not least, Fedors recycled piss water.
> 
> Cornbread, don't forget, not only is it three digits, but 100 is also a catchy number!11!! That also makes it super special. That means it should be like, da best carde eva!


I just got a boner from your post. You mean Joe Son and Evan Tanner aren't going to be on the card?!


----------



## JusPlayin (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I think the card looks awesome, and it should be good.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got it,
a 16 man tournament!!!


BJ Penn
Aoki

Josh Barnett
Chuck Lidell

Anderson Silva
GSP

Couture
Nog

Rampage
Rashad

Fedor
Lesnar

Royce Gracie
Kimbo Slice

Ken Shamrock
Babalu

THIS IS wat UFC 100 shood ttlly be!!111


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I got it,
> a 16 man tournament!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I agre with you 100 persent. But theres' no brack lesnur in their?!!! u need him to mak a gould card! your an idiot!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I agre with you 100 persent. But theres' no brack lesnur in their?!!! u need him to mak a gould card! your an idiot!



he can go back to his fake wrestling cus he is so ROIDS!!!! 
This is UFC not fake fighting.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Toxic said:


> he can go back to his fake wrestling cus he is so ROIDS!!!!
> This is UFC not fake fighting.


HEY!! this trollings gotta stop NOOOWW!!!!...i kid i kid


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> says THE OMEN


says your mother. And who gives a **** about the TUF crowd? im sure they heard of ur beloved Akiyama...not


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I care about TUF crowd because Promotions like Affliction who try and promote shows for the hardcore fans will NEVER last.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

Cote is mediocre


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How is that relevant to this thread?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

THE OMEN said:


> Cote is mediocre


Hmmmmm.....

So if this guy is mediocre,









then what's this guy, exactly?










I suppose now you're going to call Marquardt overrated, or remind me of how badly Silva beat him. No?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

THE OMEN said:


> says your mother. And who gives a **** about the TUF crowd? im sure they heard of ur beloved Akiyama...not


Oh come on, ban this gy already.


----------



## THE OMEN (Apr 5, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> Oh come on, ban this gy already.


watch me not get banned, i got alot of people who agree with me.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

THE OMEN said:


> watch me not get banned, i got alot of people who agree with me.


we should add a poll: Do you agree with THE OMEN?

me: no


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd ban OMEN if I could.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

HeavyRob said:


> we should add a poll: Do you agree with THE OMEN?
> 
> me: no


This is actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

you guys do realize arguing with guys like the thread starter is like winning gold at the special olympics ...even though its great you won , you still look retardet :thumb02:


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

duncanjr said:


> you guys do realize arguing with guys like the thread starter is like winning gold at the special olympics ...even though its great you won , you still look retardet :thumb02:


well done with your stolen quote. 










and there's no argument here, really. He thinks the card sucks. we don't. we have reasons. he doesn't.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This thread has run it's course.


*THREAD CLOSED*

​


----------

